# Bindings Advice - To flow or not to flow



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

I'm a Flow junkie now, so I am biased to Flow. That being said, what type of hill do you ride on. Very short runs, steep, long lift lines, etc. My local hill is shorter with long lines so I prefer them for that. I'm also a dad with a bad back and I hate to sit and strap in. Yes I can strap in standing up on conventional bindings but it is still a little awkward for me.

If you do go with Flow's stay with 5's or higher model, better adjustment and quality.

Do you know anyone with a set of flow's you can step into. It is different then stepping into them in a show room.

Is price an issue??? I say step out side of your comfort zone and just buy them. 

You have read tons of info I bet, but until you actually get them and give them a fare shot can you truly tell if they are right for you or not. I was newer rider and bought a banana with flows, it was only the beginning of my 2nd year of riding. Lots of +/- on both items and I have loved both. Again it fit my ability and style and comfort level, if I really have the first two ahahahaaa

Time to stop reading and find a great price and give it a shot....


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

danie1d said:


> Hi,
> 
> Hoping someone can help me with some advice please. I've been reading loads of posts and forums but still cannot come to a decision.
> 
> ...



K2 Cinch CTX and loving them. Your boot should help too wit rear entry.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Buy to match your future board. 

What are you thinkin you'd be looking at for your next stick?

Also i know bindings are the cheaper uprgrade. But Flow is sso vastly better for 2013. I really suggest you do board this year and bindings next year. The new LR ratchets alone on the five and up are worth the wait. On top of that they have a whole new strap system and on some higher end stuff a new strap lift system.


----------



## danie1d (Feb 24, 2012)

Thanks - I guess you are right! The problem is that I see one set and then there is something else just a little bit more expensive which puts doubt in my mind...but I will just choose something.

Which flows do you have? Do you know if the Flite (1,2,3) are any good at all?


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

danie1d said:


> Which flows do you have? Do you know if the Flite (1,2,3) are any good at all?


As said by a few of us above, I would not get any model below the "5 series".
Flow 5 model and up is what I would recommend :thumbsup:

I also agree with Nivek, wait for the 2013 Flow line to come out, it is another step forward for an already good binding.
Squirrel away $10 a week to cover the difference in a clearance item to a 2013 model !!!!


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I haven't tried a pair of Flows in the last two years, so of course they sucked when I tried them. Evidently though, they've really been stepping up their game since then. I'm just not all that concerned with saving a few seconds strapping in bwing in CO. If I was stuck doint 2 minute hot laps in the midwest, that might be another story.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

linvillegorge said:


> If I was stuck doing 2 minute hot laps in the midwest, that might be another story.


:laugh: thats me...


----------



## Nefarious (Dec 26, 2010)

I'll weigh in here as someone who used to own Flow Flite's. I thought they were okay, but when I upgraded to my NXT's...it was a world of difference. 

Im with Slyder on this one. Definitely go 5's or above. 

You also have to be prepared for the fact that they "feel" looser than a traditional strap binding. You don't lose any maneuverability in the switch, so don't worry. You just have to be prepared for the difference.

Wait for next years and pick up a discount deck. This time of year is PERFECT to get a sweet deal. 

Good luck!


----------



## danie1d (Feb 24, 2012)

Thanks for all your input, I'm in the UK so its not like I get to go that often so perhaps I should just stick with my old gear... however that said then what boards would you recommend? I got the bullet as I wanted and like a wide board - I've got size 12 (US) boots which is why I like the wide board? Thanks again for all your help.


----------



## metoo (Mar 7, 2012)

slyder said:


> :laugh: thats me...


Me too. I'm a total newb, but I quickly learned to hate conventional bindings, especially with my low flexibility issues. Rear entries make the lift more comfortable, gettting off the lift more stable, and hitting the hill quicker. I went with GNU Mutants, but will take a look at the 2013 Flows if I can find a local shop with them.


----------

